# Shrimp & Scallops



## Constance (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anyone else have a digestive problem with these? What I'm talking about is the speed with which it travels from entrance to exit. I wonder if that's normal, or if perhap my body doesn't tolerate those foods well.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 2, 2007)

Certain foods effect me the same way, but I still eat them and suffer- love'em !


----------



## amber (Jun 2, 2007)

Two weeks ago I bought scallops, they were great, no problem.  Last week I bought more and they went right through me, not sure why. They had some sand in them as I recall, the crunch really turned me off so I didnt finish them off.  Shrimp seems ok for me so far.  Is this a new thing constance?  Not sure if this was recent or longer than that?  However, as Barb L mentioned, certain foods do affect me adversely as well.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2007)

It's not new, Amber. When we used to go to Florida every year, I made sure to take a bottle of Pepto Bismal with me to neutralize the effects of all the fresh seafood I ate down there. Fish doesn't bother me...just the shellfish.
Like Barb, I eat it anyway.


----------



## Claire (Jun 3, 2007)

A lot of people have troubles with them.  If you are of some cultural/ethnic/religous backgrounds, you may not have been exposed to them in your younger years and may simply be unused to them.  They are bottom-feeders and that may be it.  I, personally, love linguini with clam sauce, but will never order it in a restaurant because within an hour I'll need an emergency trip to the bathroom.  A lot of people have problems with shellfish.


----------

